# Lovely seed shrimp



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Haven't seen any seed shrimp with my own eyes, but I've had a tank with only dwarf corys and never seen any seed shrimp so maybe the corys ate them and kept them.
If you do decide to get dwarf corys, I would recommend the pygmy corys as they are more active/adventurous and do swim mid water and even top water so they are likely to find the seed shrimp throughout the whole tank. Habrosus are more bottom dwellers like the larger corys, you can even notice the difference in their body shapes that Corydoras Pygmaeus and Corydoras Hastatus are more adept and active swimmers.

Like I said, not 100% sure they eat them (since I haven't witnessed with my own eyes), but I am pretty sure they will/do.

Sure you want corys for the job? Thought about swimming nano fish or a betta?


----------



## LionelC (Feb 27, 2014)

Not enough open bottom for cories , or it looks that way. Better off with 6 or 8 CPDs, they would decimate those seed shrimp.


----------



## mootay (Feb 16, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Sure you want corys for the job? Thought about swimming nano fish or a betta?


I have given thought to a betta. My only concern is if a betta would pick on my ramshorns and assassins.

I have kept CPDs in this tank. Had a few during spring but the tank overheated during the summer. I finally managed to figure a way to cool it off but I don't know if I want to keep CPDs for a while after that experience. It's 2.5g, likely upgrading to 5.5g when I can.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Piranha are Tetra. Three Ember Tetra's will work.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone know if a CPO (dwarf crayfish) would eat the seed shrimp?

Not too sure what fish would be happy in that small tank. But I guess rather not very active small fish might work. Why not get CPD's again? Not sure if you are traumatized from losing them or if you think they weren't hardy. Maybe a smaller group of little not very active species of tetras like Raymond mentioned. I can't really think of any others besides neons and embers (probably a lot more species, but I'm not a big fan of fish in tiny tanks, because while they can survive in a small tank, I know they aren't happy as they could be)

Maybe a pair or trio of endlers? They are a bit more active though and females can get as big as guppies.

A killifish could work, but not sure if they harm snails (I believe they don't). I am thinking one or a pair of killi's would work best in this small tank (they do often live in tiny puddles in nature, but they are jumpers so a lid is a must).


----------



## mootay (Feb 16, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Not too sure what fish would be happy in that small tank. But I guess rather not very active small fish might work. Why not get CPD's again? Not sure if you are traumatized from losing them or if you think they weren't hardy. Maybe a smaller group of little not very active species of tetras like Raymond mentioned. I can't really think of any others besides neons and embers (probably a lot more species, but I'm not a big fan of fish in tiny tanks, because while they can survive in a small tank, I know they aren't happy as they could be)


It's truly challenging to keep fish happy in such a small tank. I actually used the same tank about a decade ago to house a neon tetra, coral red pencilfish and pygmy cory. The trio did really well and lived for some time but the tank arrangement and care was different too. It had driftwood for one and I filtered the new water through granular peat. I suppose the tannins and extra acidity made it more livable somehow. I'm really not sure.

This particular tank I setup earlier this year and I've had very poor luck with keeping fish in it. It's much more stable (temperature wise) than it's been in the past, however.

I may just go with some staple neon tetras since I've had good luck with them and they're easy to find, cheap to buy, etc.


----------



## mootay (Feb 16, 2015)

I just want to update that I bought x3 neon tetras and have been keeping them for a couple of weeks now. They're doing fine but they don't seem to be overly interested in eating seed shrimp. All I can do is reduce feedings to keep the ostracods in check.


----------

